# Whey Protein - Where and which are you getting?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys, where are you all buying your protein from?

I've tried to eat enough natural protein. However, especially on gym days, I am strugling to get my allowance in.

I am using myfitnespal.com to track calories and nutrients while on a cut.

I know www.myprotein.com gets used a lot by people. There is a lot of choice though, do I just get whey protein isolate?

I want it to be low in calories and high in protein. Something I can mix with water and nothing expensive. Less of the crap the better just protein, carbs, fats etc.

I'll be sharing this with my other half who has a rather arkward pallet so neeeds to taste good. She likes the sound of mint choc chip flavoured and jam rolly polly lol.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I use discounted supplements I am ordering optimum nutrition 100% whey protein,
I've also looked at my protein I get 10% off I'm in the same boat what too order.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Have always used monster supplements, had great service over phone and delivery. Prices always seem pretty decent.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Try gonutrition, its the guy who started and sold myprotien, they are very honest on the protein qualities, seem well priced and highly rated for a young company. Also check out musclefoods for meat and seasonings


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheers guys, I shall look into them all


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

The Protein works

Apple cinnamon swirl

Delish!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> The Protein works


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Deffo agree with the musclefood recommendation. Dont buy my meat from anywhere else now.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I've had sci-mx for a long while from amazon. You get it cheaper if you buy every month etc. I'm actually after changing cos I'm bored with it and have 2 new tubs to sell. I'll post them up in the for sale section soon if anyone's after some.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I use myprotien


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Gaspari Nutrition Myofusion for me. Tastes and mixes great


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

I know it's not whey protein but I use USN anabolic, it's an all in one shake, I find it very lean and great for building muscle, it has creatine and loads of other bits etc. I don't out on an excessive amount of weight with it as it's lean and I also have a very high metabolism


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> + 1 :thumb:


There so good! I always order from them. Tried a couple of other flavours but Apple Cinnamon is my favourite. Been using it for months now and still not sick of it yet.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Extreme nutrition - blue berry cheese cake flavour- mixes well no lumps


----------



## bigjackb (Sep 20, 2013)

What's you guys thoughts on either whey or whey isolate?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Bulk Powders or Preditor Nutrition for more specialised suplements.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Look at NRGfuels too.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Protein Works!

PM me for a referral code and free protein


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

GoNutrition. As previously said it's (Oliver) the original MP founder.
Can't fault their products.

Make sure your eating a decent variety of protein sources


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally I would get your training regimen sorted and eat right, maybe in 6 months you'll need to look into supplementing your diet with whey protein.

Not the answer you want, but the best honest answer I can give.

:thumb:


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

ITHAQVA... You an MP poster or is that someone else? 

Good advice though, however the added whey only (as well, not instead of) is usually useful at any stage.

Food is king and you can't out train a bad diet!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Protein World and Whey Isolate.

You can get collections on their website depending on your goals but its cheap, tastes great and you get lots of it.

G


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bokers said:


> ITHAQVA... You an MP poster or is that someone else?
> 
> Good advice though, however the added whey only (as well, not instead of) is usually useful at any stage.
> 
> Food is king and you can't out train a bad diet!


I'm the only ITHAQVA I know of :devil:, I don't post health and fitness anywhere else :thumb:

Food is good yes, but at the early stages you are no way pushing yourself to need the extra nutrition. I've been powerlifting and lifting very successfully for many a year, only now at my level (Age 45) have I felt the necessity to add whey protein for recovery and muscle growth. Not relying on supplements at the beginning also makes you learn about good nutrition habits which will benefit you in the long run.

Enough talk, get Lifting! :devil:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rollinlow said:


> I use myprotien


+1

Impact blend(choc smooth) & total milk and whey(choc mint) :thumb:


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah I thought I recognised the shot. A mate has a similar setup  good advice for sure!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

ON gold standard


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'm the only ITHAQVA I know of :devil:, I don't post health and fitness anywhere else :thumb:
> 
> Food is good yes, but at the early stages you are no way pushing yourself to need the extra nutrition. I've been powerlifting and lifting very successfully for many a year, only now at my level (Age 45) have I felt the necessity to add whey protein for recovery and muscle growth. Not relying on supplements at the beginning also makes you learn about good nutrition habits which will benefit you in the long run.
> 
> Enough talk, get Lifting! :devil:


I am adding whey protein partly for convienance I admit, but I have a lot of body fat to shift while still on a calorie deficit. I'm using myfitnesspal to track my food/calories and nutrients. It's showing that on my gym days I am eating considerably less than I need to and nearly every day I'm eating below recommended calories after deficit (by around 200 calories).

I am lifting more than I ever did before (even at a lower body weight). I'm worried that my calorie deficit is going to impact recovery and muscle strength over time, especially if the calorie deficit is too big.


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

i use Supplement center. My last order i got Matrix Anabolic (strawberry) & some creatine chews. If you want to use them the Pm me with your email address.. as ill send you a link. (you get free creatine chews & i get 500 points..


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Echo supplements
Met rx supreme whey,tastes awesome and well priced.


----------

